# Acsi



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We have just received our ACSI book

Note not books 

We have it seems ordered ACSI CAMPSITES, more expensive and covers only 5 countries 

Apparently it covers all Acsi campsites thathave been inspected by them and not only those that are part of the scheme

Fortunately they are happy for us to return it for a refund and we have now ordered the correct Acsi books 

We weren’t aware that there was a ACSI book that only covered 5 COUNTRIES and listed all inspected sites as well as those taking part in the scheme 

Worth double checking that you don’t ,like us, order the wrong one

Sandra


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

For Info....The two books I have are...*2018 Part 1*....17 countries.....*2018 Part 2*...4 countries ie. France/Spain/Portugal/Italy.

Plus the soft cover map book covering all the countries.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes and soon we will too

The books we’ve had year on year

As we didn’t go away this spring we are late ordering them for our Autumn trip 

And I’d never heard of Acsi camping 

Mind you it was Albert who ordered it 

So it’s his fault>

Sandra


----------

